# Sandfleas?



## lmalard (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone see any sandfleas yet? Also, would they come in before the fall pomp run? I've been looking but no luck so far. Please let me know!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive seen a couple but not many


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

I went out looking for some sandfleas the other day. It was rainy and very overcast sandfleas were burying themselves deep into the sand had to really work to get 40..hope this helps.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I seen a BUNCH around lunch time today I walked the beach back to the jobsite...


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

Which beach were you guys on?


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

I called GBBT yesterday to see when they would start to carry them. He said soon. I saidI wasgoing to start my weeklyfall trips on Sunday. He said that they had just recently talked to thier supplier and should probably have them in if not this week then the next. 

See you out there. Guys feel free to come on up and chat with me EOP.


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Been catching a few at Navarre Beach. Usually down towards Opal Beach area. Good luck!


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

check around the pilings under the pensacola pier


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

i caught a dozen or so today near chickenbone.


----------

